

Grum takedown: '50% of worldwide spam is gone' - PaulMcCartney
http://money.cnn.com/2012/07/19/technology/grum-spam-botnet/index.htm

======
enraged_camel
Other sources are reporting that the botnet was responsible for only 18% of
worldwide spam, rather than 50%.
([http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/grum-botnet-gasps-
dy...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/07/grum-botnet-gasps-dying-
breath/))

